# λόγια της πλώρης: μια απορία



## Theseus (Aug 2, 2018)

Νάτα τα συμφραζόμενα:-
"Είναι όλοι σα να τραγουδάνε ό,τι νάναι, *λόγια της πλώρης* που δεν τ' ακούνε ούτε οι ίδιοι― αρκεί να κορδωθούν σαν κοκκόρια και να εκφυσήσουν: σημασία έχει το κικιρίκου, όχι το χάραμα."
Ως προς τη φράση, γνωρίζω το βιβλίο των ποικίλων θαλασσινών διηγημάτων του Ανδρέα Καρκαβίτσα αλλά δεν κατανοώ τη σημασία εδώ εκτός κι αν σημαίνει 'τυχαία λόγια';


----------



## nickel (Aug 2, 2018)

Είναι πολύ πιθανό να σημαίνει αυτό που λες, Θησέα: «τυχαία λόγια» — κρίνοντας από τα συμφραζόμενα. Αλλά δεν υπάρχει τέτοια πάγια σημασία, απ' όσο ξέρω. Για τις αερολογίες ξέρω:
λόγια της καραβάνας
Τα παλιά: έπεα πτερόεντα και ανεμώλια έπη
Επίσης:
λόγια του αέρα
κούφια λόγια
αέρας κοπανιστός 
κ.ά.


----------

